# New Sam Adams Beers



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Email from The Sam Adams Company - 

Here are the four new Samuel Adams® beers in the Brewer Patriot Collection. Take a look at their tasting notes while you try them. See if you can taste all of the flavor and craftsmanship that our brewers taste in these offerings. You will also find some recommended food pairings for these flavorful beers. Cheers! 

Traditional Ginger Honey Ale 
An authentic brew that can be traced back to the ginger brews of the late 1700s. In fact, records show that Thomas Jefferson and his wife brewed 15 gallons of ginger beer with fresh lemons and honey every two weeks for daily consumption. Following that tradition, Samuel Adams® Traditional Ginger Honey Ale is a highly effervescent beer that is brewed with authentic ingredients from the colonial era, such as fresh ginger, lemon peel and wildflower honey. Pale golden in color, the brew has a subtle maltiness with a floral, sweet honey finish. The sweetness of the Traditional Ginger Honey Ale is the perfect partner for sweet and spicy foods alike. We recommend pairing it with a glazed honey ham, Chinese spareribs or baklava. 

James Madison™ Dark Wheat Ale 
Pays tribute to Madison, who found brewing so important that he considered a proposal for a national brewery in Washington, DC. While this vision never came to fruition, the brewers at Samuel Adams are honoring his passion by creating the James Madison™ Dark Wheat Ale. This dark, cloudy brew features malted barley, hand-smoked by our brewers, to replicate the brewing style of Madison on his Virginia estate. To ensure authenticity, the brewers at Samuel Adams hand-smoked the malt with red and white oak from a forest in Orange County, VA, on land once owned by James Madison. This wood is what Madison would have used himself to smoke the grain. The result is a beer that is deep mahogany in color with a slight smoky finish. The brew also features a rich, creamy head and notes of cocoa, toffee and dates. This brew pairs perfectly with grilled chicken, salmon, swordfish or bread pudding. 

George Washington Porter® 
Celebrates the patriot's favorite type of beer. In fact, Washington felt so strongly that there should be an American porter that he adopted and encouraged a policy of buying only American-brewed beer, rather than imported British beer. Following Washington's passion for quality American beers, the brewers at Samuel Adams have created a full-bodied beer with sweet, earthy flavors and savory notes. Brewed with licorice, a proprietary hand-smoked malt and almost a pound of East Kent Goldings hops per barrel, our George Washington Porter® has a deep, black walnut color and toasted malt taste, with notes of molasses, toffee, cocoa and dates. The sweet, savory flavor of barbecue chicken or the hot Cajun spices of blackened fish are the perfect complements to the burnt but sweet notes of this brew. 

1790 Root Beer Brew™ (Samuel Adams himself) 
Honors The Boston Beer Company's namesake, Samuel Adams. As a tribute to the patriot, the final beer of the collection is a hard root beer, the type of brew Samuel Adams would have brewed and enjoyed. Named after the year when hard root beers soared in popularity with colonial drinkers, the brew features ingredients such as blackstrap molasses, sassafras root bark, dried wintergreen and licorice. All ingredients are authentic to the colonial era and are consistent with the innovative style of New England brewers like Samuel Adams. 1790 Root Beer Brew™ is an intensely aromatic beer, which features a chestnut brown color and finishes with a hint of vanilla and honey. We recommend pairing this beer with fried chicken or clams, pizza or as an ingredient in a creamy root beer float with vanilla ice cream. 


Now go out and buy some!!!!!! 

Back to top


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

The S.H.I.T. Herf crew did a tasting of these the day before yesterday (Thanks Larry aka SD Beerman).

VERY different brews. Definitely not for your average beer drinker and certainly not for drinking all evening. More of a novelty and an opportunity to do a tasting with friends rather than for drinking regularly.

My preferences (and pretty much the consensus of the gorilas in attendance) were:

1) Traditional Ginger Honey Ale - light and refreshing. additional flavors not too overpowering. If there was one you coud drink multiples of, this was the one.

2) George Washington Porter - The licorice (fortunately) was subtle enough and really only became evident in the aftertaste. The notes of molasses, toffee, cocoa and dates made this another interesting and tasty brew

3) 1790 Root Beer Brew - The most bizarre tasting and most infused of the group. Interesting but, for my tastes, one was plenty.

4) James Madison Dark Wheat Ale - Forgettable. I didn't get the notes of cocoa, toffee and dates. 


SD Beerman, galaga, SDmate, GOAT LOCKER, Beerbob - what say you?


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

pnoon said:


> The S.H.I.T. Herf crew did a tasting of these the day before yesterday (Thanks Larry aka SD Beerman).
> 
> VERY different brews. Definitely not for your average beer drinker and certainly not for drinking all evening. More of a novelty and an opportunity to do a tasting with friends rather than for drinking regularly.
> 
> ...


Ya hit the nail right on the head on this one Pete 
the slight sweetness of the ginger honey ale reminded me of some of the kiwi beers I used to drink back home:al :al


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

They sound interesting, but I have a hard time finding any Sam Adams except for the standard lager. They may not be a s popular on the West coast.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

pnoon said:


> The S.H.I.T. Herf crew did a tasting of these the day before yesterday (Thanks Larry aka SD Beerman).
> 
> VERY different brews. Definitely not for your average beer drinker and certainly not for drinking all evening. More of a novelty and an opportunity to do a tasting with friends rather than for drinking regularly.
> 
> ...


Pretty much in agreement, especially about being more of a novelty and not something I'd drink more than one of.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

If anyone is a fan of Dominion Beer pm me, I have some info that you should be aware of.

I am looking forward to these new SA additions.


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

I picked this four pack up a week or so ago. Haven't tried any yet.

They also have two other new ones coming out. I believe a Pale Ale and maybe a brown ale.


----------



## cyberhick (Apr 25, 2006)

I read about those last week and am excited about them. Incase yall can't tell, Sam is my favorite brewery. They're also running a contest for home brewers. In 2/07, the will be putting out a 6-pack with brews from the 6 winners, just send in your brew for them to try. Check out their website, http://www.samadams.com .

cyberhick


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

You should venture out into the world of microwbrews. Sam Adams is a good macrobrewery but there are a ton of better beers out there.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

I had these a couple of weeks ago. I had the same thoughts as pnoon. Well worth a try.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I love Sam (3 words I thought I'd never say LOL) Thanks for that post.


----------



## cyberhick (Apr 25, 2006)

caudio51 said:


> You should venture out into the world of microwbrews. Sam Adams is a good macrobrewery but there are a ton of better beers out there.


I frequently do so, every chance I get. :al


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

cyberhick said:


> I frequently do so, every chance I get. :al


Ah good, got worried you were just drinking from one brewery. What else do you enjoy?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

pnoon said:


> The S.H.I.T. Herf crew did a tasting of these the day before yesterday (Thanks Larry aka SD Beerman).
> 
> VERY different brews. Definitely not for your average beer drinker and certainly not for drinking all evening. More of a novelty and an opportunity to do a tasting with friends rather than for drinking regularly.


Great review. I am interested in trying them. Good thread. I'll just buy one of each.


----------



## petethered (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not a huge fan of infused beer, but the plain old S.A Boston Lager isn't that bad as beers go.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

We will go purchase some as soon as we can find them!! Thanks for the heads up!! Soppy Suds to you!!:r


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm not too big on the regular Sam Adams Boston Lager, but I do really enjoy their seasonal White Ale. Its a great refreshing wheat beer.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

caudio51 said:


> You should venture out into the world of microwbrews. Sam Adams is a good macrobrewery but there are a ton of better beers out there.


right on... 
_every_ sam adams i've tried has given me bad heartburn less than a minute after taking the first few sips - and not tasted very good at all.

there's a KC "macrobrewery" that's a lot better, Boulevard. i love their dry stout.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Need to go pick these up!


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Nothing Beats a Guiness/Porter mix!!!:r


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I haven't found these yet. I have had the Summer ale and Cherry Wheat this summer and I love them. I would love to try these new ones as well but S.A. is hard to find up here in the woods.


----------



## cyberhick (Apr 25, 2006)

caudio51 said:


> Ah good, got worried you were just drinking from one brewery. What else do you enjoy?


Off the top of my head, Dogfish Head, Three Floyds, Great Lakes Brewery, Leiny, Goose Island, Shiner, Arcadia, and my home brew when I have time to make some and it turns out half way decent. Thats just to name a few. I personally prefer lots of variety, there is a store in Toledo (The Anderson's, which is a chain in Ohio) that has a very large variety of microbrews that I like to randomly select from when I go there. Sam Adams is my go to brew, I really like it and its usually available at most places. I also just like to get a different style of Sam, not just sticking with the Boston Lager.

cyberhick


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

CigarGal said:


> I haven't found these yet. I have had the Summer ale and Cherry Wheat this summer and I love them. I would love to try these new ones as well but S.A. is hard to find up here in the woods.


If you're from No California, there are some seasonal Sierra Nevada beers that are pretty good. I've had some of the Sierra Nevada Summerfest recently and it's on the lighter side but really good.

There's a brewery in Sonoma named Racer 5 that makes a great IPA thats on the hoppy side a little on the high side for alcohol but still very tasty. To my knowledge, it only comes in 22oz bottles due to alcohol content.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

(909) said:


> If you're from No California, there are some seasonal Sierra Nevada beers that are pretty good. I've had some of the Sierra Nevada Summerfest recently and it's on the lighter side but really good.
> 
> There's a brewery in Sonoma named Racer 5 that makes a great IPA thats on the hoppy side a little on the high side for alcohol but still very tasty. To my knowledge, it only comes in 22oz bottles due to alcohol content.


We have Sierra Nevadas all over but Racer 5 is a new one to me.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

CigarGal said:


> We have Sierra Nevadas all over but Racer 5 is a new one to me.


Photos I took...








Sierra Nevada Pale Ale is my go-to brew. Had the pleasure of going to their Chico brewery last summer and had their sampler, a few ounces of everything they make.










Then I waited a bit to drive home. 

p.s. Have to conclude that SN is selling the best of their brews. The others that you don't find in bottles still need work. I'm a big fan of barleywines and it's hard to find their Bigfoot Ale around Los Angeles, but it's good.


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice pictures! There bigfoot barley wine is great


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale is in every store up here but the others they make are harder to find. We have a brewery in Eureka-Lost Coast Brewery that is very popular and you can find three of theirs everywhere...Downtown Brown, Alley Cat and Great White. Sometimes even on tap. Another small local brewery is just over the mountain, called Etna Brewing Co. and I have been drinking their Phoenix Red this summer. Pretty tasty. Every neighborhood should have a brewery


----------



## HeavySmoke (Apr 9, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> 1790 Root Beer Brew™ (Samuel Adams himself)
> Honors The Boston Beer Company's namesake, Samuel Adams. As a tribute to the patriot, the final beer of the collection is a hard root beer, the type of brew Samuel Adams would have brewed and enjoyed. Named after the year when hard root beers soared in popularity with colonial drinkers, the brew features ingredients such as blackstrap molasses, sassafras root bark, dried wintergreen and licorice. All ingredients are authentic to the colonial era and are consistent with the innovative style of New England brewers like Samuel Adams. 1790 Root Beer Brew™ is an intensely aromatic beer, which features a chestnut brown color and finishes with a hint of vanilla and honey. We recommend pairing this beer with fried chicken or clams, pizza or as an ingredient in a creamy root beer float with vanilla ice cream.


Right up my alley. Thanks for the post sounds awesome. Im a big fan of the Black Lager.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Aaron said:


>


:dr :dr :al :al


----------

